# Housing allowance



## joko (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I am aiming to live at JBR Marina.
My current housing allowance is about 60k AED, which i have around 2.5 years experience. Is the housing allowance reasonable for a single person or low? Do you think i can further negotiate? If yes, how much could I ask for.


----------



## yousofar (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it is fair, normally in my field it is around 6-80k for a single.


----------

